# Doctors perform world's first uterus transplant between a mother and her



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

daughter.

It says one of the women was born without a womb and the other had hers surgically removed due to cancer, but both were still releasing eggs from their ovaries and hope to undergo IVF. The point about it being between mothers and daughters is that they the woman is less likely to reject , anyway, enough from me, anyone intersted can the article at:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2205025/Doctors-perform-worlds-uterus-transplant-MOTHER-DAUGHTER.html

/links


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

thats realy intresting article thanks 4 that.its a shame they cant do fallopian tube transplants cos then my worries b over lol.x


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

When I read this I was like wow and then had the same thought of you tan, shame it can't be fallopian tube transplants too.

xxx


----------

